
Doing Business in Japan - brycehalley
https://www.kalzumeus.com/2014/11/07/doing-business-in-japan/
======
headalgorithm
Article from 2014.

See past discussions:

from 2014
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8573992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8573992)

from 2016
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12885435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12885435)

